# Landing Net



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Tired of treble hooks getting caught in the net every time I land a fish. What would be a good replacement possibly the Fabrill Conservation or Sportsman Series Dipped or Sportsman Rubber?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have the StowMaster SaltWater Series net. I got it because it folds and fits inside my hatches when not needed. It has the rubberize netting and is surprisingly very sturdy. I really like it and highly recommend it. It's expensive, but I feel it's well worth it. I got mine from Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032ONAT4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks I'll look into that.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

"Retracable," very sturdy, but probably not as compact as a "folding" net. I can stow it behind a seat and extend it with one hand while playing a fish when I need to. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FWP5RXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I cut the handles on all of my nets so they're really short, makes them much easier to store and land fish while sitting on the gunnel. As far as trebles getting stuck in the net and other things replace them with inline single hooks. Many people are starting to rig this way as it is much easier on the fish and less of a hassle, also some argue that the fish stay hooked up better with a strong single than a bunch of thin trebles.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I love the Frabill Hibernet. Easy to use, easy to stow. I also stopped with treble hooks and replace them.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

No landing nets.

Ever!


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I agree with topnative2. No landing nets .


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

I had a nice fancy landing net. I thought it would be good for fishing with my kids. I broke it (on accident) one day, three years ago. I haven’t felt like I needed it again. The kids just learned to stay tight.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

We don't use one often but when the right fish is on the line, having a net within reach can seem invaluable.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

and if you fish for critters like bonefish... you'll find it invaluable.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have not been allowed ,for the last 30+yrs, to net/land mermaids ...... so what is the point of having a landing net


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Ended up get a rubber coated replacement net from BPro for under 20.00 for the handle I have. Trebles are not embedding and release easily from net. I usually only net the fish I plan on eating and release the others without handling.


----------

